# i swear my rat is not growing!



## mightygoatmama (Apr 2, 2011)

i am a relatively new rat owner. this is my second pair of rats, and they are a couple of months old. both are males, one a fancy rat (bill) and one a cute little curly headed rex (jim - my kids named them!). 

my concern is that jim does not seem to be growing much, if at all. when i got the rats about 3 weeks ago, they were both the same size. now bill is considerably larger than jim. bill seems hardier and normal sized where jim seems scrawny. jim seems to otherwise be in good health... i've seen him eating, he does not have any colored discharge from his nose or eyes or anything. both rats are a little sneezy (not overly), but i've read that this is common with baby rats. 

is he sick? is he a dwarf or something? (do dwarf rats exist?) is he really a mouse? LOL (jk, pretty sure he's not a mouse!)


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Dwarves exist, but no he's not one. Some rats are just considerably bigger than others, they really vary a lot, so it is nothing to be worried about.


----------



## leesanova (Feb 8, 2011)

I just got three, but when I got them they were different sizes. My smallest was a runt, and I just make sure he gets extra attention and food to keep him going. He now thinks he is king of the food bowl though! LOL.


----------



## mightygoatmama (Apr 2, 2011)

i am SO relieved that this seems normal to you guys! he is so stinkin' cute and i was really getting worried about him. he seems so tiny and frail compared to bill, and looks a bit dopey anyways from his curly coat.


----------

